# Complete BCM Pin Diagram



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

If you are looking into a Venezuela Cruze there's a good chance the BCM pinouts may be inconsistent with North American Cruze models. You may need to source a local Cruze service manual to be 100% confident in your mods.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Titan ..... sent a link with all of the available schematics and diagrams . I will look that thread up later ..


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> If you are looking into a Venezuela Cruze there's a good chance the BCM pinouts may be inconsistent with North American Cruze models. You may need to source a local Cruze service manual to be 100% confident in your mods.


The Cruze we got here is the Korean Spec Cruze, only thing that is has/doesn't is front and back tow hooks, rain sensors, which uses he same sensor as the American Light Sensor, and uh, rear brake calipers  Other than that the electronics are the same, I checked he fuse box and there are empty slots for things like Navigation, etc... Which we don't have


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Alldata .... has what you desire ..ALLDATA - OEM Auto Repair Information for Professionals


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was surprised to open the hood of my wife's 2002 Toyota in Venezuela. Carburetor, no catalytic converter, no diagnostic connector, no ECM, was like looking at an early 80's Toyota here. But no telling what you are getting in Venezuela.

USA Cruze's have seven connector plugs for the BCM, labeled X1 though X7, really difficult to scan the shop manual. I do know the Cruze USA model is entirely different than the European models. 

Are you sure you even want to fool around with the BCM? Very easy to cook it and doesn't make any difference if rare, medium rare, or well done.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Only available up to 2013. Still waiting for 2014 Cruze...


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

NickD said:


> Was surprised to open the hood of my wife's 2002 Toyota in Venezuela. Carburetor, no catalytic converter, no diagnostic connector, no ECM, was like looking at an early 80's Toyota here. But no telling what you are getting in Venezuela.
> 
> USA Cruze's have seven connector plugs for the BCM, labeled X1 though X7, really difficult to scan the shop manual. I do know the Cruze USA model is entirely different than the European models.
> 
> Are you sure you even want to fool around with the BCM? Very easy to cook it and doesn't make any difference if rare, medium rare, or well done.


I've already fried some fuses while tapping from 12v and headlights to a relay for my ambient LED's, and yes, my car has the same 7 connectors, only thing is that they're missing some cables obviously for the lack of features, otherwise it's the same BCM I'm quite sure of it.



brian v said:


> Alldata .... has what you desire ..ALLDATA - OEM Auto Repair Information for Professionals


Damnit, I was expecting to find just the BCM diagram for like... Free... Not because I am cheap oh no on the contrary, but the exchange control won't allow me to buy in $, Socialism F#$% YEAH!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I guess we will have to search through the pages then for that link for ya . 
There is site to download all of the schematics for this car for free ..
I might have Gotten the member incorrect .. Maybe Scphi maybe AARCUDA .. 1 of the early members set it up !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Did you purchase this Cruze from a Chevy dealer? Or do you even have Chevy dealers? In the USA, most friendly dealers have the complete manual on their computers, and will print out the information you need and at no charge.

Worth a try.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, either I did not hit return or my Venezuela ranting post was deleted by a moderator. But want you to know that somebody knows what you are going through and all man-made problems.

Chavez was a saint compared to this *******.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

NickD said:


> Ha, either I did not hit return or my Venezuela ranting post was deleted by a moderator.


Nick, nothing was reported or deleted from this thread as far as I can tell. If a post gets deleted there's always a "deleted post" space left in the thread.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Nick can we get a pin out diagram for this guy make it 2 .. I know you have them ! 

1- BCM Wiring Diagram .
2 -Cruze 44 pin OEM Radio Wiring Diagram . 

I and others will Appreciate this chore .. Thanks and Please ..


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

NickD said:


> Did you purchase this Cruze from a Chevy dealer? Or do you even have Chevy dealers? In the USA, most friendly dealers have the complete manual on their computers, and will print out the information you need and at no charge.
> 
> Worth a try.


Yeah, we still got Chevy dealers here, but none sells cars because, well, there aren't many, in fact, my Cruze was the result of "favours of favours", turned out to be the best **** Chevy dealer in Venezuela, like 6 plaques from 2008, guess they could supply me with the BCM diagram, although it would be in Spanish so I don't think it would be useful for you guys :/


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, either I did not hit return or my Venezuela ranting post was deleted by a moderator. But want you to know that somebody knows what you are going through and all man-made problems.


It's still there.


----------

